# Can older woman firm up like younger females?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: Do you believe that women like myself, at the age of 43, can firm up just as much as girls at 20 or 30 years of age? I don’t need to lose weight, although I would like to believe that by sticking to proper training and diet, I will be able to tone and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

